# Blown away by all that Reaktor can do!



## Markrs (Jun 4, 2021)

So I have had Reaktor for quite a while and to be honest I was never really brave enough to look into it and see what was there. But I recently got Post Nuclear preset for Kontour and so needed to open up Reaktor. There are so much in there, so many different devices built in Reaktor including Kontour. My head hurts from trying it all out, though weirdly I didn't get any sound out of Reaktor Blocks, so might need to look into that.

I never really realised how insane all the Reaktor stuff is, as it really can do so much! So far I have only looked at the presets and I think I will stop at that for now. Great to discover how many sounds I have access to it, let alone all the user presets that have been created for it.


----------



## Dietz (Jun 4, 2021)

Actually, Reaktor is all one would ever need for synthesis, sound mangling and FX.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 4, 2021)

First order of business: 

- get some of @Flintpope ’s stuff. The man is a Reaktor wizard and a very nice fellow

- get the free EuroReakt stuff from Unfiltered Audio (the paid stuff is fantastic too)

- get Nanoblocks! They’re a joy

- before we lose you forever to the huge user community and all the ensembles out there


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 4, 2021)

Dietz said:


> Actually, Reaktor is all one would ever need for synthesis, sound mangling and FX.


This is blasphemy of course. 

But not untrue


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 4, 2021)

Reaktor is a really amazing synth platform,it’s incredibly deep and it’s capabilities are nothing short of mind-blowing when you start to delve into the Reaktor virtual rabbit hole and see how deep this masterpiece actually is.
I also bought Post Nuclear to motivate myself to dip my toes in Reaktor-land for the 1st time in several years…………

I also played around with Monark for the first time in a real long time and WOW! I forgot how deliciously gorgeous Monark is what a beautiful synth! 👍

I find the structure/architecture of Reaktor somewhat baffling as I rarely use it but I agree Reaktor is an awesome but often neglected gem,I wish Stephen Schmitt was still active with NI, from my perspective they kind of lost their way creatively subsequently…………..


----------



## Flintpope (Jun 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> First order of business:
> 
> - get some of @Flintpope ’s stuff. The man is a Reaktor wizard and a very nice fellow
> 
> ...


Once again, thanks Doc. Unfortunately I have deleted ALL the free stuff I ever made, Reaktor and otherwise, as I realised I have been over-generous in the past. BUT, I still have the premium Reaktor Ensembles over on my shop. And thanks again Temme for buying stuff off me!


----------



## Bemused (Jun 4, 2021)

It is an essential part of my sonic arsenal. Don't forget some of the gems in the Reaktor User Library
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/
And as a insert FX it can transform material easily.


----------



## Flintpope (Jun 4, 2021)

Yes. Reaktor is a lovely, if now neglected shell for many a surprising thing.

Regarding programming, I found that 

a. Avoid using Blocks as they slightly force you to emulate expensive hardware racks and ultimately sound like them. Yes, to me they all sound the same!

b. Avoid getting into the CORE units unless you have maths and knowledge of DSP.

c. (Here's a positive one) take apart something you like and work out which bit does what, then just re-use them in different combinations. This is harder than I make it sound but eventually it will click. For example, I bought Razor ( a fine synth) and so loved the waveform display I spent ages breaking it till I worked out just which bit I needed than used it in everything I did. And no, there is no copyright on Reaktor bits. Hence the joy of using it.

d. And this is exact opposite of a. DO use https://www.toyboxaudio.com/ as this guy is a genius and offers some great starter packs for free.

e. Ultimately, Reaktor is like a car engine. You don't HAVE to understand it deeply to be able to tweak it and have some fun.

Over and out.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 4, 2021)

Flintpope said:


> Once again, thanks Doc. Unfortunately I have deleted ALL the free stuff I ever made, Reaktor and otherwise, as I realised I have been over-generous in the past. BUT, I still have the premium Reaktor Ensembles over on my shop. And thanks again Temme for buying stuff off me!


I totally meant the paid stuff which is worth every damn penny. ❤️


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 4, 2021)

Flintpope said:


> And this is exact opposite of a. DO use https://www.toyboxaudio.com/ as this guy is a genius and offers some great starter packs for free.


Ahhhh. Very cool plot twist. His blocks (including the nanoblocks I was referring to) are fantastic. So are Unfiltered Audio’s (Michael Hettrick I believe the chap’s name is?)


----------



## Crowe (Jun 4, 2021)

I'm glad to see a topic on Reaktor that isn't "Reaktor is old and crap". I could wax poetic for hours, but for now I'll just recommend you to listen to Doc.

Also a lot of the Synth Emulation racks on the User Library are epic.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 4, 2021)

The weird thing about Reaktor is, I have started using Voltage Modular -which I like, it is my only way to not actually get lost in REAL Eurorack hardware hell and head straight to living under a bridge. But soundwise.... Reaktor still sounds way better to me. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 4, 2021)

Crowe said:


> I'm glad to see a topic on Reaktor that isn't "Reaktor is old and crap". I could wax poetic for hours, but for now I'll just recommend you to listen to Doc.
> 
> Also a lot of the Synth Emulation racks on the User Library are epic.


Threads like that.... exist?


----------



## Crowe (Jun 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Threads like that.... exist?


There was one quite recently, even.

To be fair, it happens to all NI software. Massive sucks 'cuz it's old. Absynth sucks 'cuz it's old. Guitar Rig sucks 'cuz it's old (oh no wait they re-released it with two new cabs now it's not shit anymore).

I guess people in general just suffer from it's-not-shiny-and-new-so-it-sucks syndrome.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 4, 2021)

Absynth is.... like.... HOLY.

The sacrilege....


----------



## Markrs (Jun 4, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> I also played around with Monark for the first time in a real long time and WOW! I forgot how deliciously gorgeous Monark is what a beautiful synth!


This is exactly the though that went through my head, and that is just with the INIT patch  It just sounds so much better than I thought it would.



doctoremmet said:


> I have started using Voltage Modular... Reaktor still sounds way better to me. Anyone else experience this?


I was going to mention this Temme. I played around with Voltage Modular and I liked it, but I am not one for skeuomorphism, so things try to look like real hardware, so I never really went back to it. On first use I really liked how it sounds, but also I prefer the interface. 



Crowe said:


> I'm glad to see a topic on Reaktor that isn't "Reaktor is old and crap".


I find it strange that people think this looks "old and crap" because I think it looks great, and sounds truly amazing and ridiculously versatile. The thing that worries me is that it could be another rabbit hole to explore, so for now I will probably stick to presets.

Given this came with my version of Komplete (UCE 13) which I didn't have to pay much for, I think it is amazing value given everything else I got with Komplete.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Absynth is.... like.... HOLY.
> 
> The sacrilege....


Not tried Absynth or FM8 yet. It is probably a real shame most of us don't explore all that comes with Komplete, given so many on here have all the synths that comes with it. 

Personally I felt overwhelmed by all I got with Komplete 13 UCE (I got it last year) that I sort of past over many of the synths.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 4, 2021)

Although I don’t use it enough Absynth is still one of my all time favorite synths and imo one of the best synths that NI has ever released.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 4, 2021)

Dietz said:


> Actually, Reaktor is all one would ever need for synthesis, sound mangling and FX.


Many times, this!


----------



## el-bo (Jun 4, 2021)

Markrs said:


> So I have had Reaktor for quite a while and to be honest I was never really brave enough to look into it and see what was there. But I recently got Post Nuclear preset for Kontour and so needed to open up Reaktor. There are so much in there, so many different devices built in Reaktor including Kontour. My head hurts from trying it all out, though weirdly I didn't get any sound out of Reaktor Blocks, so might need to look into that.
> 
> I never really realised how insane all the Reaktor stuff is, as it really can do so much! So far I have only looked at the presets and I think I will stop at that for now. Great to discover how many sounds I have access to it, let alone all the user presets that have been created for it.


Kontour, Rounds, Prism and Monark are fantastic synths. And Polyplex is a great drum machine. Then there’s the included ensembles to check, before diving head-first into the user-library.

I seem to remember some supercool dude starting a thread with recommendations, but maybe it was just a dream 😴


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 4, 2021)

It was a dream... yours!






Reaktor Ensembles Recommendations (Free or commercial)


Show us what ya got :) EDITED, to add: If you are adding recommendations, please add a title (maybe even a tiny description) above each link. Without it, each link seems to default to being titled as "ENTRY". Thanks :2thumbs:




vi-control.net


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 4, 2021)

Last year when Rhizomatic Plasmonic was released I had the opportunity to have a chat with its creator Brian Clevinger, the genius who also brought us Absynth. A very modest chap, but one with a LOT of talent! Lovely experience.

The other day -in one of the first episodes of his new series- I was pleased to see Tom Holkenborg still has Absynth in his template (and more importantly in his tracks).


----------



## el-bo (Jun 4, 2021)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> It was a dream... yours!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aces!


----------



## Flintpope (Jun 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> The weird thing about Reaktor is, I have started using Voltage Modular -which I like, it is my only way to not actually get lost in REAL Eurorack hardware hell and head straight to living under a bridge. But soundwise.... Reaktor still sounds way better to me. Anyone else experience this?


The sound of Reaktor is always better than most else. First noticed it c.f. Ableton Operator.


----------



## Flintpope (Jun 4, 2021)

Markrs said:


> So I have had Reaktor for quite a while and to be honest I was never really brave enough to look into it and see what was there. But I recently got Post Nuclear preset for Kontour and so needed to open up Reaktor. There are so much in there, so many different devices built in Reaktor including Kontour. My head hurts from trying it all out, though weirdly I didn't get any sound out of Reaktor Blocks, so might need to look into that.
> 
> I never really realised how insane all the Reaktor stuff is, as it really can do so much! So far I have only looked at the presets and I think I will stop at that for now. Great to discover how many sounds I have access to it, let alone all the user presets that have been created for it.


Well Mr Markrs, you've inspired me to go back to Reaktor and rework an old ensemble of mine. So thanks!


----------



## Ivan M. (Jun 4, 2021)

I would love to get into it, and create my own synths and effects! But I just can't, no time, no energy to spare, I just need something out of the box. Maybe that's why it's not more popular and widespread, I don' know...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 4, 2021)

Dietz said:


> Actually, Reaktor is all one would ever need for synthesis, sound mangling and FX.


Kinda true! 

But as with any synth, there are infinite numbers of things it can do and that it can't do. For example, it doesn't have the samples Omnisphere starts with.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 4, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Kinda true!
> 
> But as with any synth, there are infinite numbers of things it can do and that it can't do. For example, it doesn't have the samples Omnisphere starts with.


Omnisphere is an excellent all-round package. But the claim was that in terms of synthesis, effects etc. it could be all one needed. Sampled instruments is another thing, altogether.

My biggest pet peeve with NI is their seeming lack of interest in MPE. Hopefully, they're just biding their time and in one fell swoop their whole catalogue will be on board. One can dream, eh?


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 4, 2021)

My favorite Reaktor stuff is from Boscomac like

Floodverb
Stellar
Freezbee
Echophonic
Hanky Tank



boscomac


----------



## el-bo (Jun 4, 2021)

In my journey to find more recommendations, I came across thread already started on VI-C:






What are your favourite Reaktor toys?


Here are some Reaktor and ensembles you might want to check out... https://blog.native-instruments.com/top-free-vintage-inspired-reaktor-ensembles/




vi-control.net





I wonder if it's be worth summoning @Mike Greene for a merge


----------



## Markrs (Jun 4, 2021)

Flintpope said:


> Well Mr Markrs, you've inspired me to go back to Reaktor and rework an old ensemble of mine. So thanks!


That's great Nick! Reaktor might not be flavour of the month, but it is hard not to be very impressed by it.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 4, 2021)

el-bo said:


> In my journey to find more recommendations, I came across thread already started on VI-C:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's a good idea, be great to have a master thread on Reaktor


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 4, 2021)

el-bo said:


> In my journey to find more recommendations, I came across thread already started on VI-C:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Myself I’d prefer the threads to remain separate,for me not having to waste time working my way through numerous semi-related posts to find people’s recommendations for their favorite Reaktor libraries. 
A dedicated thread for favorites from Reaktor is quick,direct and I suspect easier for most people to utilize efficiently.
Of course this is just my opinion 🤪


----------



## Markrs (Jun 4, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Kinda true!
> 
> But as with any synth, there are infinite numbers of things it can do and that it can't do. For example, it doesn't have the samples Omnisphere starts with.





el-bo said:


> Omnisphere is an excellent all-round package. But the claim was that in terms of synthesis, effects etc. it could be all one needed. Sampled instruments is another thing, altogether.





Ivan M. said:


> I would love to get into it, and create my own synths and effects! But I just can't, no time, no energy to spare, I just need something out of the box. Maybe that's why it's not more popular and widespread, I don' know...


I love Omnisphere as well, especially because it uses samples. I also like Pigments, Vital and Surge, I they are all great synths. Crucially they are all quite easy to work with (I haven't really had a good at creating my own patches with Omnisphere). 

I wonder if complexity had held back the use of Halion as well as that seems to be very powerful and had a strong sampling ability. Was tempted to buy it, the last time it was on sale via a crossgrade with Kontakt.

As to the complexity of Reaktor, I think having all the things like Kontour, Form, Razor, Monark, Flesh, Blocks and Polyplex built into it make it easier to use it for multiple purposes without having to go too deep.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 4, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Myself I’d prefer the threads to remain separate,for me not having to waste time working my way through numerous semi-related posts to find people’s recommendations for their favorite Reaktor libraries.
> A dedicated thread for favorites from Reaktor is quick,direct and I suspect easier for most people to utilize efficiently.
> Of course this is just my opinion 🤪


Good point, @el-bo thread is very efficient, with lots of suggestions.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 4, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Omnisphere is an excellent all-round package. But the claim was that in terms of synthesis, effects etc. it could be all one needed. Sampled instruments is another thing, altogether.


Right, but the point is that it's an example of a synth that uses unique samples as the waveforms to run through its synthesis engine. 

The line between sampling and synthesis has been blurry for years. But of course Reaktor's physical modeling is something entirely different, since it's generating the waveforms by algorithm on the fly (at least I assume it's doing Karplus-Strong things).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 4, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Myself I’d prefer the threads to remain separate,for me not having to waste time working my way through numerous semi-related posts to find people’s recommendations for their favorite Reaktor libraries.
> A dedicated thread for favorites from Reaktor is quick,direct and I suspect easier for most people to utilize efficiently.
> Of course this is just my opinion 🤪


Start another thread for favorite Reaktor patches?

But this one is only two pages - that is, until I start blathering on and on  - so to me it's not *that* unwieldy yet.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 4, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Start another thread for favorite Reaktor patches?
> 
> But this one is only two pages - that is, until I start blathering on and on  - so to me it's not *that* unwieldy yet.


No it’s already a thread,I’m saying don’t muddy the water by merging the two threads.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 4, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Start another thread for favorite Reaktor patches?


No! The other thread is for favourite Reaktor toys. It seem to be founded on the same basis as this thread i.e to recommend favourite Reaktor libraries.


----------



## mscp (Jun 4, 2021)

Markrs said:


> So I have had Reaktor for quite a while and to be honest I was never really brave enough to look into it and see what was there. But I recently got Post Nuclear preset for Kontour and so needed to open up Reaktor. There are so much in there, so many different devices built in Reaktor including Kontour. My head hurts from trying it all out, though weirdly I didn't get any sound out of Reaktor Blocks, so might need to look into that.


Reaktor (former Generator) and MAX/MSP are two power modular systems that can do pretty much all things digital. Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 4, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> The line between sampling and synthesis has been blurry for years.


Especially the way Omnisphere does it i.e using samples as oscillators.


----------



## sinkd (Jun 4, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Start another thread for favorite Reaktor patches?


How about a dedicated "Old School" Forum tab?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 4, 2021)

sinkd said:


> How about a dedicated "Old School" Forum tab?


Ok boomer


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> The weird thing about Reaktor is, I have started using Voltage Modular -which I like, it is my only way to not actually get lost in REAL Eurorack hardware hell and head straight to living under a bridge. But soundwise.... Reaktor still sounds way better to me. Anyone else experience this?


I agree, however, Softube Modular sounds far better than VM, Reaktor, VCV and that new thingamajig from AAS IMO.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 4, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> I agree, however, Softube Modular sounds far better than VM, Reaktor, VCV and that new thingamajig from AAS IMO.


True. But the workflow and my chaotic ADHD mind were never able to get along.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> True. But the workflow and my chaotic ADHD mind were never able to get along.


Have to agree there. Softube Modular should include a screw driver and soldering iron. 😎


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 4, 2021)

Softube is a great developer technology-wise(I haven’t tried their synths yet) but from a pricing standpoint even if your a newsletter subscriber they are consistently uber-expensive.
I occasionally buy plugins from them,if they have an amazing deal but it’s not usually the case.
Can you imagine how much more of the market they’d control if they made the prices a bit more reasonable?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 4, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Softube is a great developer technology-wise(I haven’t tried their synths yet) but from a pricing standpoint even if your a newsletter subscriber they are consistently uber-expensive.
> I occasionally buy plugins from them,if they have an amazing deal but usually but it’s not usually the case.
> Can you imagine how much more of the market they’d control if they made the prices a bit more reasonable?


Amazing deal? They did that once?


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Amazing deal? They did that once?


OK I stand corrected,not amazing but a good deal. 😂


----------



## MauroPantin (Jun 4, 2021)

This thread sent me to the NI site, and when I went to look for it I discovered I actually *own *Reaktor. Crazy. I assume it comes with Kontakt but never paid attention (I got KTK a long time ago, in my defense). I guess I'll check it out this weekend!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 4, 2021)

MauroPantin said:


> This thread sent me to the NI site, and when I went to look for it I discovered I actually *own *Reaktor. Crazy. I assume it comes with Kontakt but never paid attention (I got KTK a long time ago, in my defense). I guess I'll check it out this weekend!


It comes with Komplete. And you are in for a sonic treat. How do people not know Reaktor though, I wonder? Am I old?

Spoiler: yes


----------



## tomosane (Jun 4, 2021)

I've always known that Reaktor (at its core) is insanely powerful, but at the same time I've also been under the impression that doing anything beyond using the stock Komplete synths (which are cool, esp. Kontour) is gonna be a total nightmare. But this thread inspired me to get the Toybox Nano Pack, only tried it a bit so far but it seems totally amazing! Gonna have to invest some more serious time into getting used to this synth engine I've had for forever


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Ok boomer


Boomer okay.


----------



## cuttime (Jun 4, 2021)

I'm one of those brave souls who tried to learn Reaktor. I spent a massive amount of time going through tutorials, just to make a sampler or subtractive synth. I had visions of becoming a DSP master. Then I discovered the User Library, and I was humbled to the core, and realized I could never compete with these types. I kind of decided Reaktor is sort of like a programming language, something I could dabble in, but never master.

Another synth that make use of a lot of math(s) functions is Audulus, a Mac only synth that is heavily dependent on a lot minutia, but uses a LOT of CPU on the fetching graphics. YMMV. 





Audulus


A universe of sound at your fingertips.



audulus.com


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 4, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Softube is a great developer technology-wise(I haven’t tried their synths yet) but from a pricing standpoint even if your a newsletter subscriber they are consistently uber-expensive.
> I occasionally buy plugins from them,if they have an amazing deal but it’s not usually the case.
> Can you imagine how much more of the market they’d control if they made the prices a bit more reasonable?


Are you kidding? Softube's officially licensed Buchla modules are a steal at the list price and sound fantastic.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 4, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Are you kidding? Softube's officially licensed Buchla modules are a steal at the list price and sound fantastic.


I specifically said I haven’t tried their synths,which are supposed to be really nice.I praised the overall quality of most of what I have from Softube.
Yes I happen to have a bunch of Softube products,the only dud is Feedback.
If you think their list prices are reasonable in today’s market I guess we can agree to disagree.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 4, 2021)

Roger that. I primarily use Modular, Heartbeat, Model 72, Tape & TSAR-1.


----------



## proxima (Jun 4, 2021)

Flintpope said:


> c. (Here's a positive one) take apart something you like and work out which bit does what, then just re-use them in different combinations. This is harder than I make it sound but eventually it will click. For example, I bought Razor ( a fine synth) and so loved the waveform display I spent ages breaking it till I worked out just which bit I needed than used it in everything I did. And no, there is no copyright on Reaktor bits. Hence the joy of using it.


You mean there is no copy protection on the Reaktor bits? Surely at some level at complicated enough component is itself copyrighted. You can't take that waveform display and put it into a commercial product without drawing some risk from a NI claim, right?


----------



## Flintpope (Jun 5, 2021)

proxima said:


> You mean there is no copy protection on the Reaktor bits? Surely at some level at complicated enough component is itself copyrighted. You can't take that waveform display and put it into a commercial product without drawing some risk from a NI claim, right?


So far so good...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 8, 2021)

This just in....

Hey folks! We have just released Nano Pack 2. The updated pack includes over 150 brand new blocks as well as many improvements and fixes.

The updated pack also includes versions of the blocks in Reaktor 'macro' format, these can be used to build your own blocks-based polyphonic instruments or be combined with the 'Container' block to create your own polyphonic blocks.

New blocks added to the pack include:

▪ Container and Container (Advanced) - Use these to build your own Nano Blocks
▪ 4 Op FM Synth - A 4 operator FM style synth
▪ Boom Synth - A synth for 808 style kick drums
▪ Snare 1 - A simple snare synth
▪ Snare 2 - A snare synth with an advanced algorithm
▪ Physical Modelling Synth - A synth based on physical modelling principles
▪ Wavetable Synth - A synth block based on a wavetable oscillator
▪ PD Fold Synth - A polyphonic synth block based on a phase distortion oscillator, a wavefolder and a low pass gate
▪ Wavetable Fold Synth - A polyphonic synth block based on a wavetable oscillator, a wavefolder and a low pass gate
▪ Unison Wavetable - A wavetable oscillator with 7 unison voices
▪ FM 2 Stack - 2 FM operators arranged in a simple stack, with one operator modulating the other. Can be combined for more complex FM algorithms
▪ Unison Wavetable - A wavetable oscillator with 7 unison voices
▪ Sequencer Segment - A single segment of a sequencer. Daisy-chain several segments by connecting the NEXT port to the next segments RESET port
▪ Chord Bank - A block that stores a bank of 120 chords (with up to 6 notes in each chord)
▪ Convolution Reverb, Zero Latency Convolution Reverb & Spring Reverb - 3 blocks based on Colin Browns brilliant "Viva la Convolution" ensemble
▪ Exciter - A block that adds harmonics into the signal by wave-shaping a band-passed copy of the signal and then blending this back into the source
▪ Micro Pitch - Blends up to 17 individually pitch-shifted parallel voices
▪ Resonator - A matrix reverb, good for rich, large and resonant reverbs
▪ Looper - A stereo phrase looper
▪ Bit Shifter - An 8 bit distortion effect with controls to enable, disable and shift each bit
▪ Early Reflections - A convolution reverb block loaded with early reflection impulses
▪ Model Cycles Sound, Model Samples Sound, LFO, Track, More & Effect - A suite of blocks that send CC messages to control parameters of the Elektron Model:Cycles and Model:Samples hardware
▪ Launchpad Velocity To Value - A block for Novation Launchpad Pro owners, will convert note velocity values stored in the Launchpad sequencer into control values
▪ MIDI Knob Recorder - A MIDI assignable knob recorder with record buttons for each knob, records the movement of the knobs as phrases
▪ 2D Chaos - A block based on a set of 2D attractors
▪ Sample Position (Raw) - A very simple sample player using a simple playback algorithm with no interpolation between samples
▪ Highest - Passes the signal with the highest numeric value. Useful for combining gate and envelope signals
▪ MIDI Thru - Sends MIDI events received at Reaktor’s MIDI input directly through to Reaktor’s MIDI output
▪ MIDI Thru (Filter Midi Notes) - Selected notes will be filtered and not passed to the output. Useful for isolating particular notes to be used to trigger actions etc.
▪ Number Sequence - Incoming gate signals trigger a sequence of values derived from well known numeric sequences: Square Root 2, Pi, Pi (Hexadecimal), Phi, e, Square Root 3
▪ Knob Bank - 4 banks of 5 macro knobs. The knobs can be MIDI learnt from a hardware MIDI controller
▪ Beat Repeat - A stereo beat repeat style effect. The difference between this block and the Looper block is that this block loops the audio that was recorded AFTER the loop button was pressed whereas the Looper block loops the audio that was recorded BEFORE the loop button was pressed
▪ Tape Stop - A stereo tape stop effect
▪ Single Delay (Stereo) - A single stereo delay with feedback and high and low pass filters in the feedback path
▪ Shift Register - A shift register with up to 32 registers
▪ Bell EQ (2 pole) - A 2-pole bell shaped equalizer style filter
▪ Velocity To Snapshot - Select snapshots using velocity
▪ Width - Adjusts the stereo width of the stereo input
▪ Crossfader (Stereo) - A stereo crossfader
▪ Crossfader (Centre Even) - Crossfades between inputs 1 and 2. When the FADE knob is in the centre, the inputs are mixed evenly without any reduction in gain
▪ Level (Linear) - Reduces the level of the incoming signals using a linear scale
▪ Exciter Envelope - A short bidirectional envelope. This envelope can be used to create short sounds suitable for exciting resonators or pinging filters
▪ Delay 5 & Delay 5 (Raw) - 5 completely independent low-CPU delays in a single block
▪ Offset Delay - A simple stereo delay, useful to offset timing or correct latency issues
▪ Gate Width - When this block receives an incoming gate signal it outputs a gate signal held for the duration set by the TIME control
▪ Ramp To Clock - Generates clock signals from the incoming ramps signal
▪ Pass If >0 - If the input is greater than zero it is passed, otherwise the last non zero value is held
▪ Synced Delay 6 - 6 completely independent tempo-synced delays
▪ MIDI Monitor - Shows the value of MIDI events received at the block’s MIDI input
▪ 96 Clock - Outputs clock signals at a rate of 96 clocks per bar
▪ MIDI Clock Out - Sends out MIDI clock messages
▪ MIDI Clock In - Receives MIDI clock signals from MIDI and the host (enable Sync To External Clock)
▪ MIDI Program Change - Sends out MIDI program change messages
▪ MIDI Program Change (Triggered) - Sends out MIDI program change messages when a gate signal is received by the Trigger ports
▪ MIDI Clock Control - Sends MIDI clock messages controlled by a built in ramp generator. The block can also send out MIDI program change messages
▪ MIDI Out 3 - Sends out MIDI note messages on 3 different channels
▪ Divide - Divides the first input by the second input
▪ 1 Div X - Divides 1 by the input value
▪ Wrap 0-1 (1=0) - Same as Wrap 0-1 but if the input is exactly 1 then the output will be zero
▪ Pitchbend Out - Sends out 14bit MIDI pitch bend data over 6 channels
▪ Multiply 2 - Doubles the level of the input
▪ Default Value & Default - For setting default (normalised) values or connections for ports
▪ Blank Panel - A blank panel with no connections. Useful for organising and tidying racks


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 8, 2021)

I googled to find what you were talking about








Nano Pack 3


750 ultra high-quality, low CPU blocks for modern sound design. The ultimate sound design tool with unparalleled flexibility and audio quality Features include: Powerful global snapshot system built into every block. Snapshots can be morphed and selected from an input port, or selected and...




www.toyboxaudio.com


----------



## Flintpope (Jun 8, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> This just in....
> 
> Hey folks! We have just released Nano Pack 2. The updated pack includes over 150 brand new blocks as well as many improvements and fixes.
> 
> ...











Toybox modular software synthesiser blocks for Reaktor Player


Toy Box is a collection of over 200 modular software synthesis blocks for Native Instruments Reaktor that can be wired together in limitless combinations using virtual patch cables on the front panel. The blocks combine sequencing, sampling, digital synthesis and DSP designs with state of the...




www.toyboxaudio.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Flintpope (Jun 8, 2021)

Hey from Team Flintpope!

View attachment hey from team Flintpope.mp4


https://t.co/fh2RbvKYmL?amp=1 (http://bit.ly/ReaktR)


----------



## José Herring (Jun 8, 2021)

I love Blocks and have done a little bit in Core but I'm watching this thread in interest because I just can't seem to get too into Reaktor though I've had it for years and even remember trying out Reaktor 4 like 15 years ago. Eventually got Reaktor 5 now 6 for blocks.

What I have a hard time with is that there are so many synths these days and synth platforms that do almost exactly the same thing but way easier. 

So I ask myself is it worth learning and all the headache involved.

So for the guys that love it, what do you think the future of Reaktor will be? Most simplistic? Easier to use but just as powerful? More ensembles that can be arranged in a Rack type configuration like Reason?


----------



## José Herring (Jun 8, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Especially the way Omnisphere does it i.e using samples as oscillators.


This isn't really a new idea. It was first used in 1980's for wavetable synthesis and on the Synclavier. The Eric Persing himself became famous programming sounds of digital synths for Roland which used samples for oscillators. Almost every synth made in the 1980's and 90's used samples for Osc.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 8, 2021)

The future of Reaktor for me is blocks and access to a ridiculously powerful core engine. Plus: unrivaled sound quality.

It is nowhere near Reason in terms of ease of use. That’s not what it’s selling


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 8, 2021)

I think @el-bo means that we now see instruments being developed inside of “samplers” like Kontakt (as a “platform”) that are mostly synthesizers? At least I notice a lot of these “granular” synths the last couple of years, Kontakt libraries that use “samples as osc’s” and then let the user randomize parameters and granulize four layers of sampled material. You know... stuff like that. Can’t really be bothered, but I think many people nowaday consider those things to be true synths. And they call the results they’re getting after hitting the randomize-all-button for the twelth time “sounddesign” I guess?

Sorry - I digress hehe


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 9, 2021)

Man, what a list! Those nano blocks as real modules... I’d have to sell my house!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 9, 2021)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Man, what a list! Those nano blocks as real modules... I’d have to sell my house!


You still have your house? To imagine the self control it takes to accomplish something like that.... incredible!


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jun 9, 2021)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Man, what a list! Those nano blocks as real modules... I’d have to sell my house!


But then, where do you put them?
On a side note: Junkie XLs modular wall is quite impressive


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jun 9, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> we now see instruments being developed inside of “samplers” like Kontakt (as a “platform”) that are mostly synthesizers


This thought occured to me as well. And on the other hand you have reaktor ensembles which are heavily based on samples like polyplex.
I guess it't like twitter vs instagram. On twitter you can post text messages and add an image and on instagram you can post images and add some text.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 9, 2021)

Yes, like BoC said:


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 9, 2021)

FlyingAndi said:


> But then, where do you put them?
> On a side note: Junkie XLs modular wall is quite impressive



He sold all of that. But his new smaller collection of synths is still impressive. His in the box modular is Softube stuff now - running it from a dedicated Macbook.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 9, 2021)

The new setup:



21:03 timemark: Softube Modular


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 9, 2021)

The other great thing about Reaktor is Razor. If you have Komplete from the last ~decade you probably already have it.


----------



## spektralisk (Jun 9, 2021)

Markrs said:


> So I have had Reaktor for quite a while and to be honest I was never really brave enough to look into it and see what was there. But I recently got Post Nuclear preset for Kontour and so needed to open up Reaktor. There are so much in there, so many different devices built in Reaktor including Kontour.


Nice to see *Post Nuclear* triggered this discussion and inspired you to dig deeper into Reaktor.

Reaktor is simply a gold mine. So much awesome stuff to explore. I also wanted to mention the Razor which is pretty great and I've also release a pack for it recently called *Spear*
**


The other synth that came out at the same time with Kontour was Rounds, which is great as well.

From third party devs I use *Twisted Tools* ensembles a lot. They have some great ensembles.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 9, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> The future of Reaktor for me is blocks and access to a ridiculously powerful core engine. Plus: unrivaled sound quality.


Software-wise, nothing beats Softube Modular as far as sound quality is concerned IMO.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 9, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Software-wise, nothing beats Softube Modular as far as sound quality is concerned IMO.


Very possible, it does sound good.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 9, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Software-wise, nothing beats Softube Modular as far as sound quality is concerned IMO.


I always wonder if these differences would be heard in a finished track, with other instruments plus eq and compression. On top of that there is the reduced bit rate once uploaded to a streaming service. 

This is the same thought I have with many sample libraries as well.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 10, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I always wonder if these differences would be heard in a finished track, with other instruments plus eq and compression. On top of that there is the reduced bit rate once uploaded to a streaming service.
> 
> This is the same thought I have with many sample libraries as well.


I should say if you are Tom Holkenborg or someone else composing for cinema, with music played over amazing speaker system, then the difference _might_ be audible.

Though I would still question is listeners would notice the difference over using less quality sounds, as they have no reference to compare against. Nor do I think they would care. It is how music makes you feel that is important.


----------



## spektralisk (Jun 10, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Software-wise, nothing beats Softube Modular as far as sound quality is concerned IMO.


I have the same impression about Softube Modular.


----------



## gamma-ut (Jun 10, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Though I would still question is listeners would notice the difference over using less quality sounds, as they have no reference to compare against. Nor do I think they would care. _It is how music makes you feel that is important._


This is the key thing. It's about intention and delivery. Just about any software modular will do a decent enough job on 80-90 per cent of sounds generated by a typical Eurorack. The Eurorack gets the benefit of the doubt because its filter squeals are canonical; the software might alias a bit or just get a bit too whistly to work in the moment. But if you don't care about doing filter squeals, no-one else will either. "Man, why does you symphony not have any filter squeals? 1/10 do not recommend." - it could happen on YouTube comments but it's pretty unlikely on the whole.

I've come across situations where aliasing in a software synth worked better in context, particularly if it's comedic levels which could happen on the first-generation ANA.

And something like Reaktor Blocks covers a lot more ground than Softube Modular, so you've got 80-90% of a JunkieXL-size modular and then some. If Softube Modular makes you feel happier about the sounds you're getting out of it, then great, use that. If it doesn't, don't. This idea of generalised quality just isn't all that important at the level most of these tools are at now.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 10, 2021)

Some synths are more inspiring to work with than others due to a combination of sound quality and responsiveness ("feedback") which makes it feel like you're working with a real instrument. Many sample based instruments suffer from a lack of playability regardless of sound quality. Don't even get me started with GUI's!


----------



## Markrs (Jun 10, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Some synths are more inspiring to work with than others due to a combination of sound quality and responsiveness ("feedback") which makes it feel like you're working with a real instrument. Many sample based instruments suffer from a lack of playability regardless of sound quality.


That is very true, the interaction you have with a synth, sample library or FX plugin can be very useful for creativity.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2021)

gamma-ut said:


> This is the key thing. It's about intention and delivery. Just about any software modular will do a decent enough job on 80-90 per cent of sounds generated by a typical Eurorack. The Eurorack gets the benefit of the doubt because its filter squeals are canonical; the software might alias a bit or just get a bit too whistly to work in the moment. But if you don't care about doing filter squeals, no-one else will either. "Man, why does you symphony not have any filter squeals? 1/10 do not recommend." - it could happen on YouTube comments but it's pretty unlikely on the whole.
> 
> I've come across situations where aliasing in a software synth worked better in context, particularly if it's comedic levels which could happen on the first-generation ANA.
> 
> And something like Reaktor Blocks covers a lot more ground than Softube Modular, so you've got 80-90% of a JunkieXL-size modular and then some. If Softube Modular makes you feel happier about the sounds you're getting out of it, then great, use that. If it doesn't, don't. This idea of generalised quality just isn't all that important at the level most of these tools are at now.


Couldn’t agree more. I work with VM the most now, because I like the workflow and the UI. Others don’t. Of the five, six options I have tested myself (Reaktor, CA/VM, Softube, VCV, Arturia Moog Modular, AAS) I think Softube sounds very very good, and arguably Reaktor may sound a bit better even. VM lags slightly behind I feel. Yet, I basically stuck to Toybox and Unfiltered Audio blocks and the cool VM modules (the Vult, MRB and PSP modules are great), and their respective workflows. Because they work the best for me. Soundwise all can be perfectly fine.

I seriously doubt that most people who talk online about how “this and that hardware unit sounds warm” have actually had any true exposure to how those units sound, outside of compressed Youtube audio anyway. Most of the Casio CZ, DX7 and Waldorf stuff I used back in the day was cold AF, and aliasing? Boy, they sure could beat ANA haha. I have also spent many many hours with ARP and Oberheim analog hardware. They sound a-ma-zing. *) But I doubt I would survive an A/B test against a properly programmed U-he, Synapse, Arturia or Brainworx synth. And honestly, people who claim they can spot an Arturia Ob-Xa from the real deal in a mixed and mastered pop track? Over a run of multiple different tracks? I think there maybe are two or three people who could actually pull that off. In the world. I know I can’t.

*) they are also heavy, break all the time and go unstable on you just the moment you need them most. My synth repair guy who has a bunch of new-old-stock ICs for ARPs lives 300 KM down the road and he is quickly running out of them. So eventually the hardware will be beyond repair. And gigging with them, yeah, no. Oberhausen baby! Any day.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2021)

Markrs said:


> That is very true, the interaction you have with a synth, sample library or FX plugin can be very useful for creativity.


THIS I feel is the KEY thing, indeed.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 10, 2021)

Indeed, work-FLOW is key and it's visual, aural, tactile and ultimately highly subjective.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 10, 2021)

Komplete is an absolute basis of music software for me, though I only have Kontakt, Reaktor, and Guitar Rig installed as my go-to platforms. While I primarily use Kontakt and various libraries, Reaktor is always a handy alternative to have even if you (like me) mainly use it as yet another engine rather than as a comprehensive development tool. Speaking of which, I always found it a bit "daunting" in this respect, though for those more experienced, the sky is the limit.

IMO, all the synths by Native that run in Reaktor are highly polished and useful, but there is incredible potential lying in the Reaktor User Library as well. My personal favorites are Prism and Kontour but also some 3rd party gems like ensembles from boscomac and Chet Singer, and some old-timers like Junatik and Steam Pipe.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jun 10, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I should say if you are Tom Holkenborg or someone else composing for cinema, with music played over amazing speaker system, then the difference _might_ be audible.
> 
> Though I would still question is listeners would notice the difference over using less quality sounds, as they have no reference to compare against. Nor do I think they would care. It is how music makes you feel that is important.


Although I agree with you, I have to mention that we did have this thread:





Awful choir patch - and other fake sounds


I was watching Titanic the other day (yes, I am tragic) and I noticed something about the score for the very first time... Why did they use a horrible synth choir patch instead of a real choir? It sounds horrific! Then I started wondering out other obviously "fake" instruments in movie scores...




vi-control.net


----------



## Markrs (Jun 10, 2021)

FlyingAndi said:


> Although I agree with you, I have to mention that we did have this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I would argue even with a very synth choir (as @reutunes pointed out), the general public doesn't car. This is kind of proven by how many CDs of the soundtrack was sold and that the movie was at one point the highest grossing movie of all time. Plus the fact that the soundtrack is still held in high regard and really raised James Horner's profile.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 10, 2021)

I should apologise for taking this thread off track, though I think this is a _very_ important topic. Given how many of us buy new libraries because they "sound better" even though that difference is often very unlikely to be noticeable in a track, especially on a streaming platform.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2021)

You know what’s really weird though? I feel that sometimes I am able to hear certain “quality differences” way more clearly than at some other time. I mean, sometimes I appear to have my lucid moment or something and I am able to discern better why a certain virtual instruments sounds better (to me) than others. 

So, perception isn’t even persistent hehe. Mine isn’t anyway. Ultimately my perceived workflow quality seems to be way more consistent. Which may be a more compelling reason to use new VIs, or VI x over VI y?


----------



## Markrs (Jun 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Ultimately my perceived workflow quality seems to be way more consistent. Which may be a more compelling reason to use new VIs, or VI x over VI y?


Very much agree, workflow and creativity are much better reasons to buy a new library. 

I would say that we are also not General Public when it comes to sample libraries, as most people don't even know they exist, let alone that a lot of the music they listen to could have been created with them.


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Jun 10, 2021)

I also overlooked Reaktor, but I find it very cool. I love Form the most. Amazing sounds that can inspire the creative process for me


----------



## newbreednet (Jun 10, 2021)

One of my favourite things to plug my guitar into is Reaktor!
The ensemble is called "Banaan Electrique", it's in the stock library.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 10, 2021)

_a bit OT_ / but have had Syntronik 'Free' for long time. Current 80% Sale offers Upgrade @ $40. 
Any enthusiastic encouragement here ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> _a bit OT_ / but have had Syntronik 'Free' for long time. Current 80% Sale offers Upgrade @ $40.
> Any enthusiastic encouragement here ?


Good samples of classic synths. I have all of them. Take up a LOT of disk space, so I’d much rather spend that $40 on Cherry Audio DCO106 (Juno 106 emulation), Eight Voice (Oberheim SEM - well 8 of them) or the latest polyphonic Korg MS20 clone. They take up megabytes of storage and are fully programmable. Moreover they sound fantastic! Regularly on sale for $19 each, they are like a poor man’s version of Arturia V collection. Except they sound AS good if not better. Resizable GUI. Not the super invasive “hey let’s install ALL our VSTs as demos too” IK Multimedia nonsense. So yeah. Syntronik is good. But you can spend your dollars more... effectively. Disk space is a price too, in my world


----------



## Markrs (Jun 10, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> _a bit OT_ / but have had Syntronik 'Free' for long time. Current 80% Sale offers Upgrade @ $40.
> Any enthusiastic encouragement here ?


I looked into Syntronik but being samples of a synth really put me off even at cheap prices. Like @doctoremmet i would rather have a full software synth like those from Cherry Audio.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 10, 2021)

I just deleted Syntronik and Sample tank from my computer. Hate the interface & annoying auth method.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 10, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I looked into Syntronik but being samples of a synth really put me off even at cheap prices. Like @doctoremmet i would rather have a full software synth like those from Cherry Audio.


Thanks Guys !! Cherry Audio is indeed impressive. Also looking at PSP Ultimate Modular Collection @ Plugin Boutique _ $49. 








PSP Ultimate Modular Collection


PSP Ultimate Modular Collection, PSP Ultimate Modular Collection plugin, buy PSP Ultimate Modular Collection, download PSP Ultimate Modular Collection trial, Cherry Audio PSP Ultimate Modular Collection




www.pluginboutique.com





Is this one of better choices ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2021)

I have a couple of ST4 samples I still love. But I am stringly inclined to follow suit, because I despise some of IKM’s antics. 

That being said. I also love their effects hehe. Sunset Sound Reverb and MixBox are fantastic. And MODO series too. So yeah. Mixed emotions.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 10, 2021)

The only IK Multimedia I have is Modo Bass and Drums, which I got due to their flexibility, being synthesis and low memory usage, so I can use them on my laptop.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Thanks Guys !! Cherry Audio is indeed impressive. Is it PSP promo they just offered ?


PSP make modules for their modular synth. That one is called Voltage Modular, and offers third parties (like PSP) the opportunity to develop modules and sell it in their store. 

The synths I am talking about are standalone synths.

These ones:









Cherry Audio creators of Voltage Modular


Cherry Audio Store




store.cherryaudio.com





(we don’t want you to accidentally end up with a bunch of modular crap haha)


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2021)

Markrs said:


> The only IK Multimedia I have is Modo Bass and Drums, which I got due to their flexibility, being synthesis and low memory usage, so I can use them on my laptop.


Awesome stuff


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 10, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> I just deleted Syntronik and Sample tank from my computer. Hate the interface & annoying auth method.


Likely do the same ..... but how do I retain use of recently purhcased T-RackS 5 Tape Machine 80?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Likely do the same ..... but how do I retain use of recently purhcased T-RackS 5 Tape Machine 80?


Tip:

Do store any and all PURCHASED IKM samples on cheap storage. They actually charge you for a re-download. If for whatever reason you ever feel you need a sample, you can still reinstall it.

Their software management tool lets you install different products on an individual basis. So deleting Syntronik will not affect your T-RackS plugins / VST. However, I always keep any and all installers I have from IKM on a cheap 7200 rpm spinning disk. No way am I buying their “refresh download anti-expiration license” or whatever-the-f*** it’s called. I kid you not, that exists.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jun 10, 2021)

newbreednet said:


> One of my favourite things to plug my guitar into is Reaktor!
> The ensemble is called "Banaan Electrique", it's in the stock library.


I've never even noticed that one. Will try.
(And I just discovered that there's even a manual for the factory library)


----------



## Markrs (Jun 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Tip:
> 
> Do store any and all PURCHASED IKM samples on cheap storage. They actually charge you for a re-download. If for whatever reason you ever feel you need a sample, you can still reinstall it.
> 
> Their software management tool let’s you install different products on an individual basis. So deleting Syntronik will not affect your T-RackS plugins / VST. However, I always keep any and all installers I have from IKM on a cheap 7200 rpm spinning disk. No way am I buying their “refresh download anti-expiration license” or whatever-the-f*** it’s called. I kid you not, that exists.


I had no idea they charged for redownloading! That is a policy that I hate with a passion. If I want to redo my windows install I don't want to pay to download again.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Tip:
> 
> Do store any and all PURCHASED IKM samples on cheap storage. They actually charge you for a re-download. If for whatever reason you ever feel you need a sample, you can still reinstall it.
> 
> Their software management tool let’s you install different products on an individual basis. So deleting Syntronik will not affect your T-RackS plugins / VST. However, I always keep any and all installers I have from IKM on a cheap 7200 rpm spinning disk. No way am I buying their “refresh download anti-expiration license” or whatever-the-f*** it’s called. I kid you not, that exists.


THX. Recently added couple large 7200 HDD ( 10TB & 12TB ) so this will work nicely. 🙏🏻

..... _btw, PSP Ultimate Modular Collection is @ - 92.44992295839753 % _


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 10, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I had no idea they charged for redownloading! That is a policy that I hate with a passion. If I want to redo my windows install I don't want to pay to download again.


Talk about unethical business practice. That would imply that you are renting rather than purchasing software from IKM. Unacceptable!


----------



## vinnie2k (Jun 11, 2021)

Anybody still using Carbon2? Lazerbass? Spark?
I played around with Spark; for some reason, I don't find it as user friendly as say Vital or Synthmaster One - is it because those two are for n00bs and Spark for pros?


----------



## AmbientMile (Jun 11, 2021)

vinnie2k said:


> Anybody still using Carbon2? Lazerbass? Spark?
> I played around with Spark; for some reason, I don't find it as user friendly as say Vital or Synthmaster One - is it because those two are for n00bs and Spark for pros?


I still use Spark frequently


----------



## gamma-ut (Jun 11, 2021)

vinnie2k said:


> Anybody still using Carbon2? Lazerbass? Spark?
> I played around with Spark; for some reason, I don't find it as user friendly as say Vital or Synthmaster One - is it because those two are for n00bs and Spark for pros?


The thing about Spark is that it doesn't behave the same way as most synths, which can make it hard to get into at first. It uses feedback and distortion quite extensively rather than waveforms (the core waveforms are basic pulse and sine and that's it). So programming it can be pretty counterintuitive, a factor that isn't really helped by the layout. It makes sense once you get used to it but you need to spend some quality time with the manual as well as fiddling about with it to get an idea of how to develop sounds.

But thanks to the feedback tricks it sounds quite organic compared to something like a wavetable synth. The patch "Paddick" NI uses in the manual's tutorial is like a synth brass instrument being overblown: it's quite organic even if you just hold a key down and let the LFOs do their thing.

If you need a sound to accompany a derelict freighter where nothing works and seems to have some kind of unpleasant gunge seeping out of the cracks, this is your synth. It's not really a surprise that I've ended up making patches called "Desolation Pad" and "Dying Harvest" (Boards of Canada type sounds are quite easy with this one). The filters and delays make it quite handy for dubby stuff as well.


----------



## Kery Michael (Jun 13, 2021)

Been enjoying this thread, motivated me to look more into Reaktor. Found out that there’s some pretty cool sound generator tools too!

Took me in a minute to realize that you don’t “play” them, they just continually make noise while you adjust the parameters and shape the noise. Makes some great sounds, good for ambience.

As a side note, Reaktor 6 is not, ATM, supported by macOS Big Sur and does have a tendency to disable core audio in Logic. Hopefully that gets fixed soon.


----------



## cqd (Sep 9, 2021)

Just said I'd bump this as I've been playing around with reaktor blocks lately..
Picked up the toybox stuff, and got a few tutorials on modular synthesis..
Very cool..


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 9, 2021)

Toybox stuff is great. Completely deserved bump!


----------

